# Powder coat or paint???



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello all, looking for opinions, in the process of media cleaning my tins off my 332 & 318. I have seen both and I know that powder coat is more durable, but it more money as well! Thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry
Meant powder coat or paint!


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you go with a good paint that has a catalyst, you just can't go wrong in my opinion, but I'm not a paint guy like some we have on here. I've always had horrible luck with the typical hardware store paint. I can fix that title too, by the way............


----------



## pastornator (Jun 11, 2014)

Both ok. Paint is easier.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I agree with tractor beam a two pack paint will give great results and keep its gloss longer, powder coat is good but you can't paint over any chips or dings too succesfully!

On another tack, are you Manx, my family on Dads side and surname originates from there?


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Nope not Manx! Sorry

But have been a chef all my life!




Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Originally from South Dakota now living in Florida and quite honestly cannot wait to retire back to Dakota!
To many people here and only two seasons!
Hot and hotter!


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Where u from is South Dakota ?


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Ended up sanding entire machine down to bare metal. Not for the lazy or impatient people.
This was a ton of work and I did not use a sandblasted or media blaster.
Primed and painted every thing that should be painted just like new!
Authentic JD paint bought at the local implement dealer?
Five coats and wet sanded between each coat now just waiting for it to cure then I can buff it out!
Turned out very nice. Some pic's to follow!



Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Get creative Ben! I would choose neither.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

chefmanx said:


> Get creative Ben! I would choose neither.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


I always thought it every time I read that, coupled with ewww.:lmao:


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Thought I'd post a quick update on my herd! Lol
318 all done and the completely rebuilt p220 I put in her purrs like a kitten and has incredible power!
Paint looks good and has been buffed out. The 332 runs like a dream as well so being the 318's big brother they make a good pair.






















Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

